# Clearing out overgrowth area



## PGunn (May 17, 2020)

What would you guys recommend to spray on these to kill it all off? Some weeds, some small saplings, some unknown stuff. I just want it all gone.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Round up


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

I have an easement ditch area that I try to keep completly clear. THe cheapest thing I have found locally comes from Tractor Supply. It goes along way. Make sure to wear PPP when applying and do not let it drift over to your lawn. This is cheap Round Up.

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/farmworks-grass-weed-killer-41-glyphosate-concentrate-2-1-2-gal

If you want to kill it and prevent it from coming back(in theory only) then I would recommend this:

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/rm43-glyphosate-plus-weed-preventer-tvc-1-gal?cm_vc=-10005&st=rm43


----------



## PGunn (May 17, 2020)

cldrunner said:


> I have an easement ditch area that I try to keep completly clear. THe cheapest thing I have found locally comes from Tractor Supply. It goes along way. Make sure to wear PPP when applying and do not let it drift over to your lawn. This is cheap Round Up.
> 
> https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/farmworks-grass-weed-killer-41-glyphosate-concentrate-2-1-2-gal
> 
> ...


Thanks. Just picked up some of the RM43 and will give it a go today.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@PGunn After you spray it takes about two weeks for complete kill.


----------

